# This May Be The Worst Rape Case I've Seen



## Annie (Jul 7, 2007)

Twisted beyond comprehension:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070707...s&printer=1;_ylt=Ag.5FH8elztQlCyNe7kI0WNH2ocA



> Fla. teens accused of gang rape attack
> 
> By BRIAN SKOLOFF, Associated Press WriterSat Jul 7, 11:52 AM ET
> 
> ...


----------



## red states rule (Jul 7, 2007)

Kathianne said:


> Twisted beyond comprehension:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070707...s&printer=1;_ylt=Ag.5FH8elztQlCyNe7kI0WNH2ocA



I hope they never are allowed to walk the streets again

Keep them locked up for life - and I mean life


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Jul 7, 2007)

I dont normally support the death penalty, but in this case i can make an exception.

and not by that p**** crap of lethal injection, the most brutal way possible, kill those sons of bitches, or life in prison



red states rule said:


> I hope they never are allowed to walk the streets again
> 
> Keep them locked up for life - and I mean life


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Jul 7, 2007)

I want that avatar , do they have any tigers, that say that?

i love tigers





red states rule said:


> I hope they never are allowed to walk the streets again
> 
> Keep them locked up for life - and I mean life


----------



## Annie (Jul 7, 2007)

actsnoblemartin said:


> I dont normally support the death penalty, but in this case i can make an exception.
> 
> and not by that p**** crap of lethal injection, the most brutal way possible, kill those sons of bitches, or life in prison



I've not heard of anyone ever doing to the son what was done. That kid will be messed up for life. Sick, sick, sick.


----------



## red states rule (Jul 7, 2007)

actsnoblemartin said:


> I dont normally support the death penalty, but in this case i can make an exception.
> 
> and not by that p**** crap of lethal injection, the most brutal way possible, kill those sons of bitches, or life in prison



I do support the death penalty but I did not read where either died

However, I would have no problem having these two punks staying in a jail cell until the day they die


----------

